# I want to know how old our leopard tortoise is!



## leaa

Written in Papago.
Hello, I am a person who raises a land turtle in Leopard in Korea.
I want to know the age of our turtle.

This is information about our turtle
10.4 inches
6.6 pounds
Leopard Land Turtle

I'll upload a picture, too!







































I love land turtles!








English can be strange using a translator. I'm sorry.


----------



## purplepixie

leaa said:


> Written in Papago.
> Hello, I am a person who raises a land turtle in Leopard in Korea.
> I want to know the age of our turtle.
> 
> This is information about our turtle
> 10.4 inches
> 6.6 pounds
> Leopard Land Turtle
> 
> I'll upload a picture, too!
> View attachment 368934
> 
> View attachment 368931
> 
> View attachment 368932
> 
> View attachment 368930
> View attachment 368933
> 
> I love land turtles!
> View attachment 368935
> 
> English can be strange using a translator. I'm sorry.


I am sure there is no way to tell an age of a tortoise, unless you actually hatch it. There might be a way with genetically, or medically. But not any other way that I know of.


----------



## LiasisUK

There is no way of knowing. You would need to speak to the breeder.


----------



## wizzasmum70

No way unless you know exactly when it hatched. They need a lot of room though and won’t grow naturally kept in a vivarium ☹


----------

